

FwdMarket – Barn raising for products (prelaunch) - cosminharangus
http://fwdmarket.com

======
cosminharangus
FwdMarket is a platform for managing products and interacting with the
community in order to build and sell your design, theme, app, library or
anything else you can zip and upload online.

------
paulchirila
on FwdMarket you can find people that complement your skills and share a
percentage of your sales for their service. no upfront payments.

